# Neat Little Edging for Garter Stitch



## debdobalina (Apr 21, 2011)

http://techknitting.blogspot.com/2011/01/neat-little-edging-for-garter-stitch.html


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Umm ... OR one can avoid the 'problem' altogether and knit a slip-stitch edge as one knits! How? On every row, slip the first stitch as though to purl, pass the yarn to the back _between the needle tips_, and knit the last stitch.
Alternatively, slip the first stitch knitwise and purl the last. 
Both result in a nice, smooth edge on _any_ knitted fabric, not just garter stitch.


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

Jessica-Jean, you're a genius! Simple and sweet!! (the stitch that is, not you. Yes, you're sweet, but not simple!)


----------



## CoralDawn (May 6, 2011)

The edging adds a nice design element to a garment,Deb. Never thought to do this !


----------



## lannieb (Apr 28, 2011)

Yep! I am with you, always makes a nice edge.



Jessica-Jean said:


> Umm ... OR one can avoid the 'problem' altogether and knit a slip-stitch edge as one knits! How? On every row, slip the first stitch as though to purl, pass the yarn to the back _between the needle tips_, and knit the last stitch.
> Alternatively, slip the first stitch knitwise and purl the last.
> Both result in a nice, smooth edge on _any_ knitted fabric, not just garter stitch.


----------



## sylviaelliott (May 11, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Umm ... OR one can avoid the 'problem' altogether and knit a slip-stitch edge as one knits! How? On every row, slip the first stitch as though to purl, pass the yarn to the back _between the needle tips_, and knit the last stitch.
> Alternatively, slip the first stitch knitwise and purl the last.
> Both result in a nice, smooth edge on _any_ knitted fabric, not just garter stitch.


yes, i was going to suggest this. i am knitting a scarf at present and it told me to slip the first stitch purlwise and it gives a really neat, flat edge. great.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks so much! This edging looks great...can't wait to give it a try!!


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

I do the same Jessica-Jean...just a habit now..

Thanks for posting Deb


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Beware! In _my_ knitting, the slip-first-stitch trick does *not* work well when knitting on the diagonal/bias. It hasn't the same elasticity as the diagonally/bias knit fabric. Did it once, won't do _that_ again.


----------



## sylviaelliott (May 11, 2011)

i can only see this slip one purlwise (which gives a great edge)working on scarves and straight things. i don't know how it would work if you are sewing pieces together. anyone done that?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

sylviaelliott said:


> i can only see this slip one purlwise (which gives a great edge)working on scarves and straight things. i don't know how it would work if you are sewing pieces together. anyone done that?


Yes. Much as I hate to sew up pieces, I have sewn parts together and they all had the chain selvedge. You can either just matress stitch it as is - flat - or place your stitches just in from the selvedge, leaving the selvedge either on the outside as a decorative touch or on the inside. Personally, I just cannot get my seam to look presentable when the fabric has all those 'bumps' on the edges!


----------



## loveseat (Jun 9, 2012)

Hello Jessica Jean,
Thank You so very much for explaining the slip-stitch
edge. You did a great job. Can't wait to use it. Have
a great knitting week-end.
Love Seat


----------



## CoralDawn (May 6, 2011)

I like the chain stitch idea even when using the slip stitch edge because it seems it would give it a firmness it wouldn't have otherwise. I'm thinking it would be especially helpful for a buttonhole placket. Definitely will give it a try....Thanks for the idea, Deb !


----------



## xenabobb (Sep 6, 2011)

Ha! Cute, cute, cute.
Jessica-Jean, you provide all sorts of wonderful helps - LadyBecket is definitely correct - you are NOT simple!


LadyBecket said:


> Jessica-Jean, you're a genius! Simple and sweet!! (the stitch that is, not you. Yes, you're sweet, but not simple!)


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)




----------

